# MN MMJ Patients and interested folks



## Allan421 (Aug 27, 2014)

This Post Will Lead You To All Things MN MMJ 


8/27/2014
MN MMJ TOPIC


VERY GOOD MN MMJ READING AND AUDIO



The Task Force Plan:

http://www.lcc.leg.m...rceWorkPlan.pdf





The Task Force home page ((check out the *audio* of the last(first)meeting. http://www.lcc.leg.m...dio/140731.MP3  )):

http://www.lcc.leg.mn/mctrtf/





For Manufacturers, (potential ones at this point) and other links:

http://www.health.st...bis/mfrrfa.html





Enjoy the education and the show. This is going to be very interesting I think. 



*Knowing MN this as I do this MMJ Program could get frozen in complexity as the Rules get worked on. Maybe the members of the Task Force that are not politicians can keep it from getting bogged down. Maybe... *


----------



## Allan421 (Sep 13, 2014)

The formal Manufacturer Request For application: 





http://www.health.state.mn.us/topics/cannabis/mfrfinalrfa.pdf







Bachman's Floral apparently is prepping an app. Also a large aeroponic tomato grower, forget the name, forgot where I read it. Multi-million bucks plus to get it right. A whole lot of stuff is getting done very fast and it's getting very complicated. Can they pull it off I wonder?



Y'all Good?


----------

